# 2.1 channel sound system for bass maniac



## fireball424 (Mar 22, 2009)

i want to buy 2.1 my budget is 5k bass is priority.

also please tell where to buy it in Haridwar city, from which shop.


----------



## burnout (Apr 4, 2009)

Altec Lansing VS4121 for around Rs2800/-.........nice ones.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can extend your budget to 6.7k, get MX-5021. Monster speakers, THX certified and biiiiig subwoofer.

Else check Logitech Z4 (4k)


----------



## fireball424 (Apr 7, 2009)

could you tell me from where man.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

SP Road in Bangalore


----------

